# Wunsch für die nächste Sendung



## Kruaal (6. November 2006)

Ein paar Infos über das Craftingsystem wäre toll. Insbesondere Berufe wie die Ingenieurskunst oder Lederverarbeiter, die ja generell eher von Blizzard vernachlässigt werden. Was gibt es neues an Erzen/Pflanzen/Ledersorten, was braucht man um sie zu bekommen, wie gestaltet sich farmen in den ersten Zonen... ihr wisst wohl was ich meine.

Dann würde mich interessieren, wie sich die Rufsteigerung in BC geändert hat. Blizzard hatte ja angekündigt das es mit dem Add-on nicht mehr das ewig lange Ruf farmen geben soll, was ist nun neu? Erstreckt sich das auch auf die alten Fraktionen, wie verhält es sich mit den BG Fraktionen?

Dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfger (6. November 2006)

/signed
interessant interessant ^^ 

...und was ist mit Kräuterkunde? Sind die Pflanzen leicht zu killen, die man dann "Kürschnern" kann? Und wie schnell kommt man an neue (300+) Rezepte für Alchimie?


----------



## Kruaal (7. November 2006)

Wolfger schrieb:


> /signed
> interessant interessant ^^
> 
> ...und was ist mit Kräuterkunde? Sind die Pflanzen leicht zu killen, die man dann "Kürschnern" kann? Und wie schnell kommt man an neue (300+) Rezepte für Alchimie?



Mir ginge es mehr um die Randberufe, Alchemie und Kräuterkunde sind ja momentan die wichtigsten Berufe im Spiel, wegen der ganzen Pots. Ingenieure sind nur für Repbots gut momentan, vielleicht mal um minimal bessere Munition herzustellen, wobei Jäger (die davon am meisten profitieren) nicht wirklich die top Damage Dealer sind.
Mich interessiert nun eher wie es mit den Berufen ansonsten ausschaut. Was bieten Schneider, Lederverarbeiter, Rüstungsschmiede oder Verzauberer demnächst an? Gibt es neue Angelmöglichkeiten in Burning Crusade? Wie schaut es mit Kochrezepten und Verbänden aus?


----------



## Ayura (7. November 2006)

Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie die neuen Rassen in die 'alten' Hauptstädte eingebaut wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( Blutelfe in OG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Kochrezepten und Verbänden aus?


http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...ml?list=recipes

Alles was ich bis jetzt weiss...


----------



## Kruaal (7. November 2006)

Danke Rascal, aber mir geht es nicht nur um die Rezepte selbst, sondern auch um das wo, wie, womit und wozu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soweit ich das deinem Link entnehme, wird es keine Quests für die Berufstufen 300+ geben, was schon irgendwie schade ist. Mal vom Anglerquest abgesehen fand ich die noch recht interessant.


----------



## jiron (7. November 2006)

Ayura schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie die neuen Rassen in die 'alten' Hauptstädte eingebaut wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


... eingebaut?


----------



## Kruaal (7. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> ... eingebaut?


Vermutlich mit einer großen Menge an Nägeln und gekreuzten Holzbalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, vermutlich möchte er wissen wie und wo die neuen Völker implementiert wurde, also in Sachen NPCs in Städten zum Beispiel.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Nein, vermutlich möchte er wissen wie und wo die neuen Völker implementiert wurde, also in Sachen NPCs in Städten zum Beispiel.


Wie.... also, der Entwickler hat erst mal die NPC's kreiert, dann...

Hihi kannst dann ja nach release mal durch Orgri rennen und alle neuen NPC's suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayura (14. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Vermutlich mit einer großen Menge an Nägeln und gekreuzten Holzbalken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abgesehen davon, dass der 'er', eine 'sie' ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Rascal schrieb:


> Wie.... also, der Entwickler hat erst mal die NPC's kreiert, dann...
> 
> Hihi kannst dann ja nach release mal durch Orgri rennen und alle neuen NPC's suchen
> 
> ...



Ostern schon im Januar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (15. November 2006)

Mal schauen das ich die nächsten Tage mit meiner Blutelfin nach Unterstadt komme, dann gibts in unserer Screenshotgalerie Bilder von den "eingebauten" Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ayura schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der 'er', eine 'sie' ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hachja, unser Rascal wieder mal rein ins Fettnäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (23. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hachja, unser Rascal wieder mal rein ins Fettnäpfchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur Schade das ich er statt sie geschrieben habe und nicht Rascal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte nennt Undercity nicht "Unterstadt" :-(
Macht eure Berichte doch zweisprachig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: WTB Craftinginfos :-(


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hachja, unser Rascal wieder mal rein ins Fettnäpfchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Kruaal schrieb:


> Nur Schade das ich er statt sie geschrieben habe und nicht Rascal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hachja, unser Regnor mal wieder rein ins Fettnäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hachja, unser Regnor mal wieder rein ins Fettnäpfchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammte axt ^^


----------



## Kruaal (23. November 2006)

Wie gut das Mods und Admins meinen Thread mit Spam beglücken, ansonsten aber kein sachdienlicher Hinweis kommt :-(


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Wie gut das Mods und Admins meinen Thread mit Spam beglücken, ansonsten aber kein sachdienlicher Hinweis kommt :-(


Naja siehs mal so: Da ein Admin hier spammt, muss er dein Thread gelesen haben, also wird er deinen Wunsch zu Kentniss genommen haben....


----------



## Kruaal (6. Dezember 2006)

*thread abstaub*

*nach oben schieb*

Happy Patchday und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kruaal,

ich werd ma schauen, was man so Gehaltvolles in eine der nächsten Shows unterbringen kann. Leider komme ich im Moment recht wenig zum spielen, da wir die Datenbank im Moment auf den aktuellen Patch und Burning Crusade vorbereiten und noch einige neue Features bauen.


----------



## Kruaal (6. Dezember 2006)

Danke Ben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insbesondere die faction Geschichten interessieren mich brennend, da ich mich dunkel an blueposts erinnern kann, in denen exakt diese Form von farmen als "langweilig" bezeichnet wurde und daher stark verbessert werden sollte.

Bei den Berufen wäre ich einmal für eine grobe Vorstellung der neuen, sammelbaren Ressourcen dankbar um ein Gefühl für die Vielzahl der Möglichkeiten zu bekommen. Konkret zB welche und wie viele neuen Erze und Steine es gibt, welche Kräuter und wie viele Sorten von Leder, ob es vielleicht für die Sammelberufe neue Arten von Ressourcen gibt, beispielsweise ob man aus Erzvorkommen nicht nur Steine, Erze und Edelsteine sondern auch noch irgendwas anderes herausbekommen kann.

Bei den Craftingberufen fände ich einen Blick auf die eher weniger verbreiteten Berufe wie Lederer oder Ingenieur toll. Das bei den Schneidern, Schmieden und Alchies einige neue Sachen kommen, ist ja bereits lange bekannt.




PS.: Verdammt, ich würd die Infos sammeln und den Artikel für dich schreiben wenn ich die Zugangsdaten hätte ^^


----------



## Elbin (11. Dezember 2006)

hii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie wäre es denn mal mit Juwelenschleifen in der Sendung!?
Mal die Sachen zeigen!


----------



## Roran (11. Dezember 2006)

Und die schönen Videos in einer größeren Auflösung anbieten,
sonst muß ich meine Lupe auspacken damit man Einzelheiten erkennen kann.

Vieleicht Vollbild ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Und die schönen Videos in einer größeren Auflösung anbieten,
> sonst muß ich meine Lupe auspacken damit man Einzelheiten erkennen kann.


Haha dann geben die Streaming-Server endgültig den Geist auf xD


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Haha dann geben die Streaming-Server endgültig den Geist auf xD


Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand.


mmh.... 





Roran schrieb:


> Das ist eben Morphys Law


Der heisst übrigens Murphy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

